# TPU WCG/F@H Contest



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2009)

*TechPowerUp! World Community Grid and Folding@Home Teams Crunching/Folding contest. *



*The Grand Prize is a complete turnkey Crunching/Folding rig consisting of the following hardware:*





*Intel Pentium E5200 
Biostar TForce TP35D2-A7
Rosewill Fort 120 CPU Cooler
Nvidia GTX 260
1 GB Crucial Ballistix Trace DDR21066
Seagate 500GB
Antec BP-550Plus 550w PSU
Inwin X-Fighter Case*

*Newtekie1 Prize: Newtekie1 has donated a Biostar 9600 GSO 384mb DDR3 video card as an additional random prize!
(please show your thanks to Newtekie1 for his generosity)





*​


*Shadowdust Prize: Shadowdust has been generous enough to donated a AMD X2 7750BE as an additional random prize!
(please show your thanks to Shadowdust for his generosity)
*






Contest will run from 11:59PM EST on 10/14/09 to 11:59PM EST on 12/12/09


To be eligible for the Prize, you must achieve 60,000 BOINC points *and* 100,000 F@H points within contest time frame (60 days).



Eligible points must be achieved under a user name *Crunching for Team#22175* and *Folding for Team#50711* only.

Eligible winning member cannot hold a Top 10 position on either WCG or F@H Teams.



*Open to all Residents of the Planet Earth* except Antarctica(sorry Penguins). Contest is void where prohibited. This contest is not sanctioned by W1zzard or TechPowerUp! and they shall be held harmless of any liability.


Winner will be selected within 5 days of contest ending and contacted via private message or e-mail address registered with Techpowerup!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 9, 2009)

Too bad I won't be anywhere near 60K by then... 
Good luck to everyone though!
Very nice idea!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Too bad I won't be anywhere near 60K by then...
> Good luck to everyone though!
> Very nice idea!



It's just a 1000 ppd average. We're hoping people are going to step up their game.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's just a 1000 ppd average. We're hoping people are going to step up their game.



Yeah, but when I have 1 pc going 100% and only getting ~100 ppd (I think), I won't be able to get 
it anyway...


----------



## mike047 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work guys and special props to prize donor/s.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2009)

Is there a list of what PPD for what CPU?

Edit: ie: What can I expect from a X2 4400?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 9, 2009)

Baleful had a link in here a couple of months ago that led to such a list. I'd find it for you but I've got to run to lunch. I'll snag it for you after lunch if you don't already have it.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Baleful had a link in here a couple of months ago that led to such a list. I'd find it for you but I've got to run to lunch. I'll snag it for you after lunch if you don't already have it.



I saw the question here, but I refused to provide the link. I will not send people to the land of hypocrisy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2009)

found it.  Thanks El

Which do I pay attention to, the BOINC PPD or WCG PPD?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> found it.  Thanks El
> 
> Which do I pay attention to, the BOINC PPD or WCG PPD?



BOINC. I forgot that Baleful posted it here at TPU too. Here's the cpu list link. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93280


----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2009)

...............



bogmali said:


> Gentlemen-Let me explain the task and purpose of the contest furthermore:
> 
> 1. Is it meant to *boost our team's production*
> 
> ...


----------



## Duxx (Oct 9, 2009)

I just need someone to walk me through Fahmon or w/e... I can't figure it out and have given up!  WCG is just so nice and easy.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I just need someone to walk me through Fahmon or w/e... I can't figure it out and have given up!  WCG is just so nice and easy.




YHPM


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I just need someone to walk me through Fahmon or w/e... I can't figure it out and have given up!  WCG is just so nice and easy.



FOFLOL   I think the opposite!  It's just what we're used too.


----------



## qamulek (Oct 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> To be eligible for the Prize, you must achieve 60,000 BOINC points *and* 100,000 F@H points within contest time frame (60 days).
> 
> 
> Winner will be selected within 5 days of contest ending and contacted via private message or e-mail address registered with Techpowerup!



How exactly is the winner selected considering that you have to be part of both BOINC and folding@home?  Is it simply whoever has the most combined points after fulfilling the initial quota?  A random drawing among all that has achieved the initial quota?  A random drawing with the cost of each ticket into the drawing being the given quota???  A dart board filled with 1's and 0's building up a random number which indicates a unique winner among all the eligible players?  A well with a bunch of signed golf balls and and......    Ok how do you select the winner?


----------



## mike047 (Oct 9, 2009)

qamulek said:


> How exactly is the winner selected considering that you have to be part of both BOINC and folding@home?  Is it simply whoever has the most combined points after fulfilling the initial quota?  A random drawing among all that has achieved the initial quota?  A random drawing with the cost of each ticket into the drawing being the given quota???  A dart board filled with 1's and 0's building up a random number which indicates a unique winner among all the eligible players?  A well with a bunch of signed golf balls and and......    Ok how do you select the winner?



Marie Laveau will be consulted to determine the winner


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2009)

After an overwhelming response, El Fiendo has agreed to short-change the local prostitute to cover International shipping. Now you EU guys have no excuse not to "bring the pain"


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cause I'm slow and the like, is there anything specific you have to do to enter, or just be Crunching and Folding during that time, and those responsible will sort the winner from active people?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Cause I'm slow and the like, is there anything specific you have to do to enter, or just be Crunching and Folding during that time, and those responsible will sort the winner from active people?


Like you said, "just crunch and fold". We are keeping track of the stats.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet, now only if I had more $ for more GPUs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Eligible winning member cannot hold a Top 10 position on either WCG or F@H Teams.



Well crap...


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 10, 2009)

If ever there was a time that is was bad to be good.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

qamulek said:


> How exactly is the winner selected considering that you have to be part of both BOINC and folding@home?  Is it simply whoever has the most combined points after fulfilling the initial quota?  A random drawing among all that has achieved the initial quota?  A random drawing with the cost of each ticket into the drawing being the given quota???  A dart board filled with 1's and 0's building up a random number which indicates a unique winner among all the eligible players?  A well with a bunch of signed golf balls and and......    Ok how do you select the winner?



Random drawing taken from all those who have fulfilled the points requirement.



BUCK NASTY said:


> After an overwhelming response, El Fiendo has agreed to short-change the local prostitute to cover International shipping. Now you EU guys have no excuse not to "bring the pain"



That is the funniest thing I've read all day.  Props to El fiendo for giving up some carnal pleasures for the teams!!


----------



## Homeless (Oct 10, 2009)

Sounds good.  Count me in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

haha short change the local prostitute   



GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Duxx (Oct 10, 2009)

How much will a 8800gts 512 pump out at stock?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 10, 2009)

So do I have to start all over again with folding or can I use my current name / points?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2009)

Duxx said:


> How much will a 8800gts 512 pump out at stock?



With a healthy overclock, you can get 6777 ppd with a 353pt WU



AphexDreamer said:


> So do I have to start all over again with folding or can I use my current name / points?


You can use your current name. Just type it into the client"exactly" how it is spelled in the stats.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 10, 2009)

If you want to attract TPU members who arent folders to fold... then you need a HOW TO (or link) in post#1.  You also need to encourage low spec people into the wagon, so perhaps a lower target... they can WIN but they WONT RECEIVE the prize UNTIL they get whatever points you demand. If there are TPU members with lower spec equipment... they probably wont even try... which defeats the point of giving/prizing them better equipment.

If you just want to get TPU members who *are already* folders to swap teams for a few weeks then, probably, switch back... then the contest works. But is that the aim?


----------



## donmarkoni (Oct 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Originally Posted by bogmali
> Gentlemen-Let me explain the task and purpose of the contest furthermore:
> 
> 1. Is it meant to boost our team's production
> ...




Rule no.3 should be enough for everybody to decide should they participate, but IMO there could be people cheating.  I score 100k in less then 5 days on main rig, but could downclock GPUs (and run just one) and run on 2 or 3 CPU cores, scoring 105k-110k in 60 days. All applies to both projects, but I just fold, so talking about it. Should be the same I guess.
Maybe it would be a good idea to change rules: people keep their folding names, so you can track their previous results, but change team for 60 days and make a contribution and perhaps win a computer. Of course, I could make a new username, but one of the rules could be that someone had to be folding for at least 2 weeks before (some date) You even got the idea of this contest.
So, I won't participate.
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY! 

BTW, my sig is old and I can't change it because of "Our spam fighting policy does not allow users with a low post count to have signatures."
My new sig: *DFI UT X58, i7 920 @ 4.2GHz, Geil 1600MHz @ 7-8-7-20-1T, 2x XFX GTX280 1GB @ 702/1512/2592*


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> If you want to attract TPU members who arent folders to fold... then you need a HOW TO (or link) in post#1.  You also need to encourage low spec people into the wagon, so perhaps a lower target... they can WIN but they WONT RECEIVE the prize UNTIL they get whatever points you demand. If there are TPU members with lower spec equipment... they probably wont even try... which defeats the point of giving/prizing them better equipment.
> 
> If you just want to get TPU members who *are already* folders to swap teams for a few weeks then, probably, switch back... then the contest works. But is that the aim?



OK, there are going to be a million suggestions on how to make things better. We will certainly take these things into account when we do another competition. However, this contest is sponsored by a few dedicated crunchers and folders, and this is how we decided to do the contest this time around. There are always trade offs when you do things like this. Do we look to get more people crunching, or do we try to get the people who are already crunching/folding, to crunch/fold harder? They are both great goals, but they are typically mutually exclusive. As I saw from the crunching contest we ran before, we seemed to have better luck motivated those who crunched, but were not very active rather than attracting a ton of new people.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> After an overwhelming response, El Fiendo has agreed to short-change the local prostitute to cover International shipping. Now you EU guys have no excuse not to "bring the pain"



Can't use it, powercable won't fit.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2009)

hm. I can do 100k points in one month with my single 9600gso. You would need 3333 PPD to pull it off and my 9600gso pulls 4000-4400 depending on the WU. Now, 60k BOINC points... I barely scrape 1000PPD average. I mean I'm right around that mark.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 11, 2009)

hat said:


> hm.Now, 60k BOINC points... I barely scrape 1000PPD average. I mean I'm right around that mark.



Maybe someone who is out of the running, might help you out to reach the total points required, if you are very close to it.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd rather do it myself. I'm one of those people who hate when I get helped with something I could have done myself.

Quick question though... I ditched the WCG manager (http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/ms/viewDownloadAgain.do) for the 64-bit BOINC client (http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php second one down in the "Windows 64-bit" row). I figure since it's running in 64-bit mode now instead of 32-bit mode I should be able to garner a bit more points (thus doing a bit more work). I am still working for the WCG project under the same login I used with the old WCG manager, so I'm still working for team TPU. Would this put me out of the running since I'm no longer using the WCG manager most other people use?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2009)

hat said:


> I'd rather do it myself. I'm one of those people who hate when I get helped with something I could have done myself.
> 
> Quick question though... I ditched the WCG manager (http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/ms/viewDownloadAgain.do) for the 64-bit BOINC client (http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php second one down in the "Windows 64-bit" row). I figure since it's running in 64-bit mode now instead of 32-bit mode I should be able to garner a bit more points (thus doing a bit more work). I am still working for the WCG project under the same login I used with the old WCG manager, so I'm still working for team TPU. Would this put me out of the running since I'm no longer using the WCG manager most other people use?



No I run the same 64bit client, as long as you are still under TPU team number you are fine. Enjoy the 64 bit point boost


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2009)

I should be able to do 60k now! Well, I probably could have before, but it would probably end up depending on how much my mother runs that machine with the 3000+ in it.

Just for kicks, I enlisted my 750MHz P3 again. It takes like 18h to finish a work unit though...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2009)

Keep on Crunching.


----------



## hat (Oct 12, 2009)

Of course! I enjoy it far too much to be able to quit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

guys all three rigs had about 20 minutes or so of downtime today, but it was for the best.


Swapped coolers on both S775 rigs.  THe Zalman is now on the QX at stock, the C2D has a stock cooler.  THe Evercool Transformer 4 is now on the i7 crunching along at 4GHz.   Much better than stock heh?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2009)

So I asked about points with certain CPU's and was pointed to that chart.  I have had a client up since the 11th and my local client shows 1000 points, but the results at WCG show as 6288 points.  What gives?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So I asked about points with certain CPU's and was pointed to that chart.  I have had a client up since the 11th and my local client shows 1000 points, but the results at WCG show as 6288 points.  What gives?


WCG "credits" are 7x BOINC points.  So, for example, I have a little over a million WCG credits, but only a little over 150k BOINC points.


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2009)

My laptop should push me over 1k ppd. I can't run it at 100% because my processor hits 80*c... that's a bit much IMO. I run it at 65% most of the ime, that way it stays around 73*c. That's still a little over 1GHz of Conroe-L power though... better than my Pentium 3 that's for damn sure


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

since i can get the points needed in folding in about 10 days and 20-30days crunching points i'm out


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm not even entering, it would take me about 5 months to get the F@H points (although I could get the WCG points in about a month)

EDIT:  Due to the extreme generosity of p_o_s_pc who has agreed to help me along with his 8800GTS until the contest ends, I am entering the contest.  Sign me up please Buck Nasty


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> since i can get the points needed in folding in about 10 days and 20-30days crunching points i'm out



Your name doesn't seem to fit anymore.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Your name doesn't seem to fit anymore.



 thanks (i think thats a complement) 

BTW i believe ion is in this contest now


Duxx said:


> How much will a 8800gts 512 pump out at stock?



i would say about 5.5k-6k


----------



## Breit (Oct 19, 2009)

just out of curiosity, how do you link the stats between the two projects to the user accounts here in the forums? i'm asking this because i crunch for wcg under a different user name than i fold for fah and i'm sure this is a more or less common situation.


----------



## Nosada (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm in, though I'm not sure I'll be able to get the required points in time. Can't hurt to try though 

Your contest is already having a positive effect btw: my brother was too lazy to set up his machine for folding/crunching, but this helped him over the line. Same for my wife, she's not too fond of the humming 3 pc's and a PS3 produce when we're sleeping, but since it's for a contest, I get free reign for 60 days.

Good luck to everyone who is going for it!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

Nosada said:


> I'm in, though I'm not sure I'll be able to get the required points in time. Can't hurt to try though
> 
> Your contest is already having a positive effect btw: my brother was too lazy to set up his machine for folding/crunching, but this helped him over the line. Same for my wife, she's not too fond of the humming 3 pc's and a PS3 produce when we're sleeping, but since it's for a contest, I get free reign for 60 days.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is going for it!


Thanks!  Good luck to you too!  I wish I could convince my parents to let me run everything flat out for the next 2 months.  The E6550 would then be on another 10 hours or so a day, and I wouldn't ever turn off the Q9400 (it does about 2.5x the points of the E6550, despite that it uses about the same amount of electricity )


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

Nosada said:


> I'm in, though I'm not sure I'll be able to get the required points in time. Can't hurt to try though
> 
> Your contest is already having a positive effect btw: my brother was too lazy to set up his machine for folding/crunching, but this helped him over the line. Same for my wife, she's not too fond of the humming 3 pc's and a PS3 produce when we're sleeping, but since it's for a contest, I get free reign for 60 days.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is going for it!



YGPM


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2009)

*Additional prize added to original post!*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome, the more prizes the better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

THANK YOU Newtekie1


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal here!

Crunching... I haven't started that yet... Going to have to see what I can switch around here... For now I have CPU's doing folding, like 6 of them...

How many points can that GTX260 crank out 24/7?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Sounds like a good deal here!
> 
> Crunching... I haven't started that yet... Going to have to see what I can switch around here... For now I have CPU's doing folding, like 6 of them...
> 
> *How many points can that GTX260 crank out 24/7?*



About 7K/day


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 22, 2009)

Count me in! 


But it seems like i don´t understand the rules exactly: What username i have to crunch and fold under?
I fold ATM under Laurijan and have 30k points now...


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> About 7K/day



Awesome..

Well I'm now and have been folding under Niko084 and got a machine running for WCG under Niko084 just about 5 minutes ago...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Awesome..
> 
> Well I'm now and have been folding under Niko084 and got a machine running for WCG under Niko084 just about 5 minutes ago...



Awesome, what CPU are you running for WCG?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, what CPU are you running for WCG?



An e6500 but it's used for some other stuff...


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 22, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> It seems like i don´t understand the rules exactly: What username i have to crunch and fold under?
> I fold ATM under Laurijan and have 30k points now...



I dont get the meaning of this sentence:
Eligible points must be achieved under a user name Crunching for Team#22175 and Folding for Team#50711 only.

Should  i name myself "Crunching for Team#22175 Laurijan" and crunch for team 22175 and "Folding for Team#50711 Laurijan" and fold for team 50711?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I dont get the meaning of this sentence:
> Eligible points must be achieved under a user name Crunching for Team#22175 and Folding for Team#50711 only.
> 
> Should  i name myself "Crunching for Team#22175 Laurijan" and crunch for team 22175 and "Folding for Team#50711 Laurijan" and fold for team 50711?



No he just means under a user name that is crunching for that team.
So whatever your user name is, that is fine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2009)

i think that now my points have leveled back out that i can be in this now.I don't get vary good WCG points my folding points are ok but not the greatest.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 22, 2009)

As for the question of names, if you have a name that is different between the two projects you can either: 
 - start a folding / crunching name discrepancy thread where everyone posts up who they are in the projects
 - maybe PM one of the contest head honchos with the info so they can make the link and note you to be elligible


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 22, 2009)

And as for the names, I believe there is a place in your user options to enter your F@H and WCG username.  I'm sure the people administrating the contest are using the names entered there.



Chicken Patty said:


> THANK YOU Newtekie1



Your welcome.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> And as for the names, I believe there is a place in your user options to enter your F@H and WCG username.  I'm sure the people administrating the contest are using the names entered there.



Thanks I never saw that before, got it taken care of though.

Question though, how do you get the buttons for Folding and WCG?


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 23, 2009)

For this contest i began to crunch too besides folding.. i started to fold at the 13th this month but the contest began on the 14th.. can i still use the folding name i use or do i have to make a new one for this contest?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> For this contest i began to crunch too besides folding.. i started to fold at the 13th this month but the contest began on the 14th.. can i still use the folding name i use or do i have to make a new one for this contest?


Use your current one. We recorded the points totals b/4 the contest started, so no name change needed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

Aw, F@H was added to the contest requirements too?  I'm out then.


----------



## hat (Oct 23, 2009)

F@H has always been a requirement. 100k F@H points and 60k BOINC points.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh, I'm thinking of this one.  Now I'm confused. 


Edit: ah, it's already over.  I'm way behind the times.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2009)

*BOINC points*

Hi,

When this contest started, I asked how many points I could expect from my X2 4400 and was pointed to this chart, which says that I should see upwards of 600 PPD.  With all my systems, I should have the raw ability to get 1500 PPD, so averaging 1000PPD should be no problem, or so I thought. I'm unable to run my X2 4400 system 24/7 and I use it for other things like Internet and e-mail during the 17 hours or so that I have it on and I'm getting 155PPD at 80%!  I also have a 4000+ running 24/7 and it is used almost exclusively for WCG/Folding and at 90% (it's hurting Folding points) it's getting 107 PPD.  Finally, I have a FX-60 running 24/7 at 80% which is used from 4-6 hours per day for other things and it's getting 205 PPD.  Total PPD with 5 Athlon 64 cores = 491.  60,000/491=122 days.  All systems S939, stock frequencies, Win XP Pro. To say that I'm stunned at the amount of points that I'm getting would be an understatement.
So what am I saying?
100,000 points Folding is easy.  I believe that a 3870 or an 8600GT would do enough for the Folding part of the contest.
60,000 points BOINC?  Well, you draw your own conclusions.  I don't even think the prize for this contest could make 60,000 points in 2 months, maybe with some extreme overcloking!  I think this fails the stated goal: 





> So please let's leave it to the folks that could really use this system and are not as fortunate as many of us when it comes to having lots of PC parts



Let me make this clear.  I'm *not* asking for donated points, as a matter of fact I'd be kinda ticked if someone did.  I want to earn it myself.
I may solve my own problems with this little PII X4 805 sitting here.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Aw, F@H was added to the contest requirements too?  I'm out then.



why are you out? what can you fold on?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 23, 2009)

The average is based from the time you started crunching, and it will eventually pick up. It's a bit more deceptive than F@H as the F@H average is only on the last 7 days, not from user creation. You're actually earning closer to 700-900 PPD as per Free-DC. 

Having said that, your values themselves seem low still seeming how I was pulling 550ish from my E4500 at stock clocks.


EDIT: I should also note, you've earned 1134 so far today. Don't forget, the WUs can take days to validate too.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> About 7K/day



why am i only getting ~300 PPD?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my points to start adding onto my profile, a few have been validated :-/

I need to know how much more power I need to make 60k and figure out what I can do... I really don't want to run my Quad at home all night, it will make my room a nice roasting 85F....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

7K/day from the GPU.  WCG is entirely different


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 24, 2009)

how do I start using my GPU instead of CPU?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> how do I start using my GPU instead of CPU?



You can't with WCG, only F@H (SETI also runs on GPUs, but I'm having a hard time coming up with a bigger use of electricity)


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

niko084 said:


> I'm still waiting for my points to start adding onto my profile, a few have been validated :-/
> 
> I need to know how much more power I need to make 60k and figure out what I can do... I really don't want to run my Quad at home all night, it will make my room a nice roasting 85F....



Stats update in an hour or two I think 
Dunno how long the updates take these days


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 29, 2009)

you can totally count me in on this


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 29, 2009)

niko084 said:


> I'm still waiting for my points to start adding onto my profile, a few have been validated :-/
> 
> I need to know how much more power I need to make 60k and figure out what I can do... I really don't want to run my Quad at home all night, it will make my room a nice roasting 85F....



Believe me, when winter comes I'll be crunching all night, I have 7 windows and a door to the balcony in my room and my dad skimps on the heating, so it's crunch or freeze.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2009)

Additional prize (cpu) added to OP


----------



## mosheen (Oct 29, 2009)

how come i didnt know the rest of the world could participate????
i would have started earlier 

now i dont think i can make it


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 29, 2009)

Which do you think you'll have trouble with? The F@H side or the WCG side?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the extra donations guys


----------



## mosheen (Oct 29, 2009)

mostly the F@H part, no nvidia card in the vicinity. WCG i can set on any computer.

my 5850 is letting me down in F@H :shadedshu

In milkyway@home i get 60,000-70,000 Boinc points per day 

EDIT: thats why i want to win that 9600gso


----------



## niko084 (Oct 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Additional prize (cpu) added to OP



TY sir!

Now it would be even MORE awesome being I have a spare AM2 board laying around and no chip... 

Tons of boards, no cpus or video cards...


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 3, 2009)

So I got my 60,000 points, but boy, oh boy, is it going to be along time before I get one of those cool badges.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I think this topic could use a little bump.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 11, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I think this topic could use a little bump.



Good thinking, from the looks of it we need some more folders/crunchers!


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW it sooo much harder to get the 60k WCG boinc points than the 100k folding points if you have a Nvidia card with CUDA like my GTX275... been crunching for weeks now and am only at 20k Boinc points although i have an Intel Quad-Core... lol


----------



## mosheen (Nov 11, 2009)

those ahead of me better watch out, already got 40k WCG and i'll get to 60k in about 10 days 

once i complete 60k i'll have to run F@H on my cpu, still need 50k F@H points.

WCG : 40k/60k
F@H : 50k/100k

i started on the 28th


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

mosheen said:


> those ahead of me better watch out, already got 40k WCG and i'll get to 60k in about 10 days
> 
> once i complete 60k i'll have to run F@H on my cpu, still need 50k F@H points.
> 
> ...



I'm not worried


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 11, 2009)

So yeah. I'm going to pass 40k tonight. But I have a fear I won't make it to the 60k by the end of this thing.
Or even by December


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 11, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> So yeah. I'm going to pass 40k tonight. But I have a fear I won't make it to the 60k by the end of this thing.
> Or even by December



Yes the conditions are not easy ones... i have to crunch also like hell to meet the timelimit


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 11, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Yes the conditions are not easy ones... i have to crunch also like hell to meet the timelimit



I will admit that it is quite fun and exciting to try and meet this deadline by doing all I can


----------



## mosheen (Nov 11, 2009)

@ION you should be worried i have yet to start crunching on my mighty laptop (pentium M 1.7ghz) 

You nvidia guys are having it easy stop complaining 
(leave the complaining to me )

Who wants to trade WCG pts for F@H points???


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2009)

So, to try to get some more PPD, I put another X2 4400+ at work running 64 bit Win7, using the 64 bit client, which is supposed to to get more PPD.  Results? With 4 machines running 7 Athlon 64 cores yesterday?  529 points!  For the day.  I'd lol if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

mosheen said:


> @ION you should be worried i have yet to start crunching on my mighty laptop (pentium M 1.7ghz)
> 
> You nvidia guys are having it easy stop complaining
> (leave the complaining to me )
> ...


I had a 1.6ghz Pentium M, it got 160 PPD.  So I'm not too worried 
I might be interested in the trade, I'll shoot you a PM if I decide to do it 


thebluebumblebee said:


> So, to try to get some more PPD, I put another X2 4400+ at work running 64 bit Win7, using the 64 bit client, which is supposed to to get more PPD.  Results? With 4 machines running 7 Athlon 64 cores yesterday?  529 points!  For the day.  I'd lol if it wasn't so sad.


Your PPD will go up, I expect that you have a lot of WUs pending validation (to check, go to WCG --> My Grid --> Result Status --> (select Pending Validation)


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> WCG "credits" are 7x BOINC points.  So, for example, I have a little over a million WCG credits, but only a little over 150k BOINC points.



Ah-hah!  It's clear to me now.  The "points" listed on the WCG are only 1/7th what they appear to be.  Therefore my 135K "points" listed on the WCG web-site are really only 20K for BOINC and the contest.   

I started on 10/25.  I only have @20K so far.  I'll never make it.  

Maybe I should hook up my laptops, or go out and get that Q9550 Microcenter has for $170.  Where's my hammer?  I need to smash my piggie bank.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Ah-hah!  It's clear to me now.  The "points" listed on the WCG are only 1/7th what they appear to be.  Therefore my 135K "points" listed on the WCG web-site are really only 20K for BOINC and the contest.
> 
> I started on 10/25.  I only have @20K so far.  I'll never make it.
> 
> Maybe I should hook up my laptops, or go out and get that Q9550 Microcenter has for $170.  Where's my hammer?  I need to smash my piggie bank.



DOES EVERYONE UNDERSTAND THAT THE CONTEST IS BASED ON BOINC POINTS, NOT WCG POINTS!?  Don't want anyone feeling like  when this is over.

Not yelling at you Nasty, just wanted to clear that up.  Looks like you'll come up some 3000 points short.  If you think you'll have problems getting there, some have volunteered to donate points, so ask.  I'm in the same boat with you, just too stubborn/proud to ask for or want help.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not worried



You should be-
Average Points Per Calendar Day -15,156.05
That's my current, and looking to upgrade that a bit 

It's not a race to see who has the most anyways, you just have to get 60k through the time to get into the drawing.

Best of luck to all, and lets make it a competition anyways, see how many points we can all squeeze out, maybe we can make another forum where we can all talk smack about each others folding/crunching points!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 11, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not yelling at you Nasty, just wanted to clear that up.  Looks like you'll come up some 3000 points short.  If you think you'll have problems getting there, some have volunteered to donate points, so ask.  I'm in the same boat with you, just too stubborn/proud to ask for or want help.



No offense taken.  I was commenting on my own stupidity.  I'm not here to win the contest.  I just like being in the race.   But mostly I'm in it for the sake of humanity, and the good company here in this forum.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

niko084 said:


> You should be-
> Average Points Per Calendar Day -15,156.05
> That's my current, and looking to upgrade that a bit
> 
> ...



You could be a definite problem, but I was telling mosheen that I didn't think he was much of a threat 
If I want to stay ahead of you for long, I'm going to have to upgrade *a lot*


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Ah-hah!  It's clear to me now.  The "points" listed on the WCG are only 1/7th what they appear to be.  Therefore my 135K "points" listed on the WCG web-site are really only 20K for BOINC and the contest.
> 
> I started on 10/25.  I only have @20K so far.  I'll never make it.
> 
> Maybe I should hook up my laptops, or go out and get that Q9550 Microcenter has for $170.  Where's my hammer?  I need to smash my piggie bank.



Did someone say there were going to MC? Care to pick me up an i7 860


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 12, 2009)

You know if someone were to PM me a Boinc name and password, it would prey on my inexorable desire to put other people's name in my Boinc clients for a week of crunching. Now that both the beauties are up and working, they pull ~ 2k combined and I'm looking to boost that with OCing.

Its a tragic malady I suffer from, its essentially I'm specifically suggestive.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You know if someone were to PM me a Boinc name and password, it would prey on my inexorable desire to put other people's name in my Boinc clients for a week of crunching. Now that both the beauties are up and working, they pull ~ 2k combined and I'm looking to boost that with OCing.
> 
> Its a tragic malady I suffer from, its essentially I'm specifically suggestive.



YGPM


----------



## Breit (Nov 12, 2009)

...just passed 420.000 wcg points today which should be equal to 60.000 boinc points and passed the 100.000 in fah a few days back so i'm in for the contest! 

happy crunching to all of you!

ps: if someone is still trying to get the minimum required points for the contest and needs help, just let me know. maybe i can help out...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

Breit said:


> ...just passed 420.000 wcg points today which should be equal to 60.000 boinc points and passed the 100.000 in fah a few days back so i'm in for the contest!
> 
> happy crunching to all of you!
> 
> ps: if someone is still trying to get the minimum required points for the contest and needs help, just let me know. maybe i can help out...



Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## mosheen (Nov 12, 2009)

all this in under a month??


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 12, 2009)

mosheen said:


> all this in under a month??



Check his system specs.  Dual Xeon procs.  That's 8 cores crunching.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't thrown in the towel, but I raised the clock on one PC 25% and added my laptop.  Wish me luck. 

I can't throw more hardware at it, the California IRS is going to "borrow" an extra 10% from my pay.


----------



## Breit (Nov 13, 2009)

mosheen said:


> all this in under a month??



i wasn't so sure that my dual-xeon can make it in time so i let my webserver (core i7 920) crunch 24/7 too. most of the time he doesn't do much anyways, so why not crunching?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 13, 2009)

Since I have the requirements for the contest, I'm willing to help anyone who needs it. Just PM me if your interested.


----------



## mosheen (Nov 13, 2009)

i need to do it by myself 

(personal satisfaction and e-peen) 

its kinda fun too


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 13, 2009)

while as far as folding goes i have double the points needed i already made over 100000 in the time period on my 295 easy but as for crunching im not sure if ill make it i got my i5 750 at 4ghz crunching 24/7 we will see if i make it i only got like 20000 points right now so i doubt ill make it maybe i will we will see


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 13, 2009)

i too would need some help.. a load of 4 weeks on a quad core crunched 15 hours a day need to be done.. who wants to help me? you are my last best hope fellow TPUans!


----------



## hat (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there a way I can check what my points were as of a certian date? I want to make sure that I'm going to have enough...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2009)

hat said:


> Is there a way I can check what my points were as of a certian date? I want to make sure that I'm going to have enough...



Not really 
You can go to the WCG website, and then "Statistics History", and subtract from your total number all of the points you have received since a certain date and divide by 7, but there is no easy way


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 13, 2009)

hat said:


> Is there a way I can check what my points were as of a certian date? I want to make sure that I'm going to have enough...



Assuming you're hat_tpu:
your 7 day average is 979 and your 28 day average is 1020.  As long as you keep that 28 day average => 1000 PPD, you'll get 60,000 points in 60 days


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 13, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> i too would need some help.. a load of 4 weeks on a quad core crunched 15 hours a day need to be done.. who wants to help me? you are my last best hope fellow TPUans!



If you want some help, PM me your user name and password for boinc and I'll run it under your name until you reach 60K.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 14, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> i too would need some help.. a load of 4 weeks on a quad core crunched 15 hours a day need to be done.. who wants to help me? you are my last best hope fellow TPUans!



PM send to 0verlord and Breit!

With the F@H points it is going very well and i have 85k now.. so when i hit 100k i could offer my help for someone who need to meet the deadline with enough F@H point.. 
Just PM me the username and password and i fold for ya on my GTX275 which give about 8000k PPD


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 14, 2009)

hey i had the folding points easy on my 295 soo if anyone needs folding help PM me your user name and pass and ill help you fold up to 100k also i might need some crunching help to make it im not sure so if someone can help crunching i can help folding


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

if anyone else needs help with folding points PM me and i will fold with my 8800GT(6.4k)+8800GTS(4.5k) for you thats about 11k PPD


----------



## Breit (Nov 16, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> PM send to 0verlord and Breit!
> 
> With the F@H points it is going very well and i have 85k now.. so when i hit 100k i could offer my help for someone who need to meet the deadline with enough F@H point..
> Just PM me the username and password and i fold for ya on my GTX275 which give about 8000k PPD



just send you a pm, what i need is your auth-string for wcg to crunch in your name...
there is a system with ~2500ppd for you waiting. 8)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Just reading through this.  All you guys that are helping others out, thats a beautiful thing fellas, keep up the good work


----------



## Breit (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just reading through this.  All you guys that are helping others out, thats a beautiful thing fellas, keep up the good work



kinda like the 'community' idea...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Breit said:


> kinda like the 'community' idea...



the community is the best here at TPU


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 16, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> When i hit 100k tonight i could offer my help for someone who need to meet the deadline with enough F@H point..
> Just PM me the username and password and i fold for ya on my GTX275 which give about 8000k PPD



Nobody wants help?


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 16, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Nobody wants help?



same here guys any of you need help pm me ill help with folding points also i have a 295 i could get a few guys up to 100k easy just pm me if you need help


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2009)

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can, I think I can..







7 (I think I'll bring one more on line today) Athlon 64 cores!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think I can, I think I can, I think I can, I think I can..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091117/WCG.jpg
> 
> 7 (I think I'll bring one more on line today) Athlon 64 cores!



If you need any help at any point, just PM me with your WCG username and password.  I'll put my quad (~1600/day) on your account for a bit if you need help


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> If you need any help at any point, just PM me with your WCG username and password.  I'll put my quad (~1600/day) on your account for a bit if you need help



Thanks, but I think I've got it covered.


----------



## hat (Nov 18, 2009)

Who's in charge of this contest? I want to ask what my point total was when the contest started so I can see how many points I have made since then so I can see if I will make enough points.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2009)

hat said:


> Who's in charge of this contest? I want to ask what my point total was when the contest started so I can see how many points I have made since then so I can see if I will make enough points.



PM Buck Nasty, I think he's in charge.  If you need WCG/F@H help, PM me, I'll see what I can do for you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> PM Buck Nasty, I think he's in charge.  If you need WCG/F@H help, PM me, I'll see what I can do for you


@hat
you can also PM me if you need help  I'm not sure if i can make the WCG as i have been lending CPU power but i think i have the points needed but really i don't know  anyways if you need help with folding i will help you out


----------



## hat (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, but I don't need any help with folding. I get around 4300PPD on a 384pt work unit. I've probably already made 100k since the contest started


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, I'm confused on the rules for this now. I have 172K boinc points so do I automatically qualify or do I have to get an extra 60K for me to be eligble?


----------



## niko084 (Nov 18, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Ok, I'm confused on the rules for this now. I have 172K boinc points so do I automatically qualify or do I have to get an extra 60K for me to be eligble?



Extra 60k between the start/finish date.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 18, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Extra 60k between the start/finish date.



Exactly. Points for the contest only count from the contest start date to the contest end date. You must have 60K accumulated between that time.


----------



## hat (Nov 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> PM Buck Nasty, I think he's in charge.  If you need WCG/F@H help, PM me, I'll see what I can do for you



Hm, I thought I did. Maybe it didn't go through for whatever reason.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 18, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Extra 60k between the start/finish date.





Paulieg said:


> Exactly. Points for the contest only count from the contest start date to the contest end date. You must have 60K accumulated between that time.



Well crap, then I don't know if I have enough points on the WCG side. 

Sorry Laurijan, I think I'll have to stop crunching for you since I don't know if I have enough points.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

Laurijan, PM me if you need help later on, I'll see what I can do (But I can't promise anything )


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 19, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Well crap, then I don't know if I have enough points on the WCG side.
> 
> Sorry Laurijan, I think I'll have to stop crunching for you since I don't know if I have enough points.



No problems, thanks for your help we made the 20k points that i initially asked for, thx!


----------



## hat (Nov 19, 2009)

I've learned that I had 72k at the contest's start. I should just _barely_ scrape by. As a result, I've boosted my Athlon64 x2 7750BE to 3.1GHz and am using the highest voltage I've ever used since my Phenom blew up: 1.3625v. CPU-Z reports it as 1.408v under load.

As I said to Buck through PMs, I might need a bit of butter to squeak by. This extra 100MHz should serve as my butter.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

hat said:


> I've learned that I had 72k at the contest's start. I should just _barely_ scrape by. As a result, I've boosted my Athlon64 x2 7750BE to 3.1GHz and am using the highest voltage I've ever used since my Phenom blew up: 1.3625v. CPU-Z reports it as 1.408v under load.
> 
> As I said to Buck through PMs, I might need a bit of butter to squeak by. This extra 100MHz should serve as my butter.



As I said to Laurijan, I'll crunch for you for a bit if needed (just PM me at any time, I'll wait for my work buffer to empty and then I will)


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2009)

+1 If anyone needs a bit of help, I am past my required deadlines, shoot me a PM and I can set ya up with some points boosting.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 19, 2009)

How can i check the points i got from the start of the contest?


----------



## Homeless (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope I already got the necessary point requirements.  Ever since my computer downgrade from 4gb to 1gb of ram, my computer freezes constantly running wcg


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> How can i check the points i got from the start of the contest?



PM Buck Nasty


----------



## Breit (Nov 24, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> How can i check the points i got from the start of the contest?



according to boincstats 'we' have around 55k points in wcg and should reach 60k in one day... YEAH! 

http://de.boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=611563


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2009)

Everyone must stop "Pm'ing" me to check the status of their points progress. You can check several stats pages for 60 day history to see where you were at the beginning of the contest. Shame on those who did record their stats when the contest started. One way or another we will figure it out.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 24, 2009)

Breit said:


> according to boincstats 'we' have around 55k points in wcg and should reach 60k in one day... YEAH!
> 
> http://de.boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=611563



Yeah soon we are there... thx bro!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 24, 2009)

Got my 60K.  More to come.   Crunch, crunch, crunch....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2009)

Day 41 of this contest.  My BOINC points? 41,158. I'm actually above 1000 PPD for the first time.  60,000?  No problem.  Should make it by a day or two!


----------



## mosheen (Nov 24, 2009)

count me in.

(got my badge too)


----------



## Breit (Dec 3, 2009)

just a few days to go... anyone needs a little push to meet the requirements in time?


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 3, 2009)

You know, I don't think I've seen anywhere else where contest entrants offer help to other contest entrants in meeting the requirement for their entry. Normally everyone would be hoarding their hardware to ensure they alone get a prize entry.

Not a bad thing to see at all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

I have loaned some of my CPU power to a few people to help them make it and my folding power to 1 person but its all back in my name. If anyone else needs alittle help PM me with what you want me to run for you(please pick only what would be needed to push you to the points needed.In other words don't pick the highest powered chip for you unless you need it save it for someone else in need of more power)
the rigs i have crunching and folding can be found in my sig and specs. so if you need help with crunching or folding PM me


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

Very generous of you!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Must ... resist ... urge ... to ... use ... prize ... to ... fold ... for ... myself...........


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 4, 2009)

2 days and I should be eligible to enter to win the stuff


----------



## Breit (Dec 6, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You know, I don't think I've seen anywhere else where contest entrants offer help to other contest entrants in meeting the requirement for their entry. Normally everyone would be hoarding their hardware to ensure they alone get a prize entry.
> 
> Not a bad thing to see at all.



all that matters is THAT we fold, not who exactly folds and especially not in who's name we are folding so why not encouraging some people to reach a certain goal and thus motivating them to fold more at all? the contest then is just gambling - the winner is selected when buck nasty is flipping his golden coin...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 7, 2009)

Just a heads up, I will pass 60k over night tonight. So am I automatically entered into the drawing for the prizes or 
how does that work?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Just for everyones info, my QX9650 is currently crunching away for someone right now.  Trying to give them a boost to get them into the drawing for the contest


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Guys,

For those already in the drawing, one of our members JrRacinFan needs help.  He's about 8k shy. I got 12 threads crunching for him now.  Anybody willing to help him out?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

@JR YGPM 
I'm not even sure if i had the points but i'm willing to help another person out..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @JR YGPM
> I'm not even sure if i had the points but i'm willing to help another person out..



Thanks a lot dude


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> For those already in the drawing, one of our members JrRacinFan needs help.  He's about 8k shy. I got 12 threads crunching for him now.  Anybody willing to help him out?



I could throw 4 cores his way if you can tell me how to reconfigure BOINC.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I could throw 4 cores his way if you can tell me how to reconfigure BOINC.



Its very easy.  PM him for his username/password, detach WCG from BOINC (select it in the projects list and hit detach), and re-attach WCG with his username/password


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the help guys.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow. Thank you everyone for the help!!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow. Thank you everyone for the help!!



@JR YGPM


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow. Thank you everyone for the help!!



If you still need help, PM me and I'll throw my quad on your account for a bit.  It's having issues currently, but still gets ~85-90% of the points it should (about 1350/day)


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Its very easy.  PM him for his username/password, detach WCG from BOINC (select it in the projects list and hit detach), and re-attach WCG with his username/password



JrRacinFan now has another 4 cores crunching for him.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> JrRacinFan now has another 4 cores crunching for him.



I'll be adding another 4 later tonight if it looks like he still needs it


----------



## Breit (Dec 11, 2009)

hmm, i bet its already to late for that (deadline tomorrow), but if you still need help just pm me with your username/pw and another 8 cores can be yours for the rest of the contest...
although this offer stands for quite a while now and i successfully helped two other fellow tpu-members out to reach their points in time.

cheers and good luck!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 11, 2009)

Breit said:


> hmm, i bet its already to late for that (deadline tomorrow), but if you still need help just pm me with your username/pw and another 8 cores can be yours for the rest of the contest...
> although this offer stands for quite a while now and i successfully helped two other fellow tpu-members out to reach their points in time.
> 
> cheers and good luck!



Thanks man. By the way I figured out my calculations and averaged ppd. I will be about a little over 8k short. The extra help couldn't hurt. YGPM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Jr is going to have a huge slice of pie soon.


Jr did you reach the folding milestone?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 11, 2009)

F@H was not a problem. Surpassed that a month ago.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 11, 2009)

jr how much do you need to win??
I'll put my 2 GPU's and 2 cpu's in your name if it will help you win if you need it I will help


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Jr is going to have a huge slice of pie soon.
> 
> 
> Jr did you reach the folding milestone?



ROFL,I threw him 10 cores last night.It will take everything we can throw at him for such a short deadline.But yes in a day or two i 'll bet it takes the top slice of pie with everyone's help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> ROFL,I threw him 10 cores last night.It will take everything we can throw at him for such a short deadline.But yes in a day or two i 'll bet it takes the top slice of pie with everyone's help.



Yeah, it'll be tight, but at least we tried


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

the p4 is going in his name soon. That will be 2 more threads


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 12, 2009)

I've moved my main rig, Q9550 @ 3.8 GHz, over to his account. He's got 5 1/2 pages of wu's waiting to validate. If he doesn't make it, it won't be for the lack of trying!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I've moved my main rig, Q9550 @ 3.8 GHz, over to his account. He's got 5 1/2 pages of wu's waiting to validate. If he doesn't make it, it won't be for the lack of trying!



he has to get the biggest slice of pie within the next day or two 


Thanks bro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2009)

It's not a matter of "winning" overclocking 101, just wanting to meet the deadline for the entry. Thank you though. I think I am good now, just gotta let time pan out.


Just need another 4.5k during the day this morning, yesterday with everyone's efforts, it pulled 4.5k. I hope WCG's server stats can validate the results quicker because I think that is what's going to make or break.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2009)

Contest ends tonight @ Midnight EST. Hopefully there is no hiccup with the stats server(s). Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's not a matter of "winning" overclocking 101, just wanting to meet the deadline for the entry. Thank you though. I think I am good now, just gotta let time pan out.
> 
> 
> Just need another 4.5k during the day this morning, yesterday with everyone's efforts, it pulled 4.5k. I hope WCG's server stats can validate the results quicker because I think that is what's going to make or break.



I still have the P4 going for you i am going to help out as much as i can


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I still have the P4 going for you i am going to help out as much as i can



Yeah! I thank you for it man! Check your PM's btw. I am close to meeting the entry prerequisite. I started at ~19-21k at the beginning of this contest.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2009)

Final push guys. Can't wait to see who wins!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

jr,

you need another 1.5?  if you last update was 4.4k ppd, your next one will be huge keeping in mind you have 15 pages!


----------



## Duxx (Dec 12, 2009)

What site can i use that shows past 60 days?  I should have 100k for F@H but not entirely sure..


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

Duxx said:


> What site can i use that shows past 60 days?  I should have 100k for F@H but not entirely sure..



Check your monthly/weekly scores for F@H on EOC


----------



## Shadowdust (Dec 12, 2009)

If anyone needs a little extra help folding or crunching, let me know. If you need a little extra cushion I am happy to help.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

if anyone needs some extra folding power i can help with that...

I don't have any crunching power up for grabs sorry.but i have a fair amount of folding power


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like to thank everybody who has or is helping ATM.  Really beautiful thing what was done here trying to give as many people as possible a shot to enter for the prize.   Congrats to the TPU Community.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats to the TPU Community.



Shows we really are a TEAM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Shows we really are a TEAM.



You damn right!


----------



## Breit (Dec 15, 2009)

Do we have a lucky winner, yet? 8)


----------



## hat (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope, however, I retain paitence. I imagine there is a lot of red tape to wade through, what with calculating people's points and all. Then there's the ordeal of figuring out how they're going to choose a winner.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2009)

*The Winners*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1679955#post1679955


----------

